# Giant Sequoia from seed



## tazz001 (Jun 20, 2006)

I have to share my 1st experience on growing conifers from seed (purposely that is)

Bought the seeds on Feebay on a whim, soaked seeds for 2 weeks, planted them in a soft acidic soil (aged donkey dung and some local soil) put the seed trays in the neighbors fridge (they are only around on weekends and then it contains mostly beer) and forgot about them for 6 weeks (oops) Neighbor says you have trees growing in my fridge so I got retrieve and place in a quite shaded area (under the bench out back) and here they are today. they have been up for about 2-3 months












Thought a few might enjoy the pics

I think I need to pull a few weeds next time I take pics


----------



## pyro_forester (Jun 20, 2006)

That's pretty cool, man. I have a college buddy that grows all kinds of trees from seed. He's like a dendromaniac or something, he has several hundred trees in his backyard and then sells 'em for $20 to rich yuppies.  Pure genius, I wish I had the patience for growing stuff..  Grow on!

Taylor


----------



## Hack (Jul 9, 2006)

Now that's COOL!


----------

